# Floradix - side effects?



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Just wondering what the possible side effects of Floradix are.

I have low iron, and started taking Slow Fe. But it's tearing up my stomach so I quit it. I'm eating a lot of beef, but bought some Floradix too.

I have to be careful, however, because just prior to becoming pregnant I successfully healed two ulcers and esophagitis that was causing pain for months, and I think the Slow Fe has started those problems up again.









So... can Floradix cause stomach discomfort the way other iron supplements do?


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## yentroc (Jul 22, 2005)

I've never had stomach upset from Floradix, it seems really gentle to me. But I haven't had ulcers either...


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

I've never experienced any side effects with Floradex.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I am currently being treated for esophagitis and have no problems at all with floradix.


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a really sensitive GI system--IBS and tendency to heartburn. No side effects at all from Floradix or other forms of herbal iron for me!


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I was having side effects from it. The first night I took it, I had also eaten a lot of fruit, and my digestion tends to be really sensitive to too much acid & sugar. I had stomach cramps & diarrhea after the first dose. It was a bit better the next day, but the third day I had cramps & diarrhea again. I backed off after that and started doing two half doses a day, and while I still have loose stools, it's not as bad as it was. I started taking yellow dock at the same time, though, and stopped it when I went to half doses, so I'm not sure if that also was affecting me.

When I posted here about it, someone mentioned that it gave them loose stools & heartburn for the first few weeks.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

It does make me a little bit queasy, but I have HG and everything makes me queasy. Other than that no problems at all.


----------



## alicewyf (Apr 24, 2008)

I take it and have had no side effects. My Sun Harvest sells some that is gluten free, as well as the regular kind, so if you are really concerned about tummy upset I might try that one.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

I haven't had any side effects, other than a bad aftertaste. Mixing it with some orange juice helped that


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

I never had any issues with it - I did what sunshynebaby said - altho I 'chased' it with the OJ!


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! I'm a little gun shy because of my stomach issues, but I need to do something. I think I'll start the Floradix tomorrow, but at a really small dose (half dose).

The steaks seem to be helping energy-wise, but they're expensive and I don't suppose it's really healthy to eat red meat every day. They're good, though.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen* 
I think I was having side effects from it. The first night I took it, I had also eaten a lot of fruit, and my digestion tends to be really sensitive to too much acid & sugar. I had stomach cramps & diarrhea after the first dose. It was a bit better the next day, but the third day I had cramps & diarrhea again. I backed off after that and started doing two half doses a day, and while I still have loose stools, it's not as bad as it was. I started taking yellow dock at the same time, though, and stopped it when I went to half doses, so I'm not sure if that also was affecting me.

When I posted here about it, someone mentioned that it gave them loose stools & heartburn for the first few weeks.

I can def see how the combo of yellow dock and floradix could cause diarrhea. Yellow dock is a laxative.

I haven't had issues with Floradix and I am very sensitive to iron in vitamins.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I think a half dose or even smaller to start with sounds like a great idea. I think Floradix is terrific, and I am thinking/hoping you will find it much easier on the stomach than anything else.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Full Heart* 
I can def see how the combo of yellow dock and floradix could cause diarrhea. Yellow dock is a laxative.

Ah -- that makes sense, then. Well, I'm annoyed now; I was taking it in capsule form, and the bottle said it was for respiratory inflammation. Nothing about it working as a laxative.


----------

